
Xv6, a simple Unix-like teaching operating system - fogus
http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/xv6/
======
bconway
_For many years, MIT had no operating systems course. In the fall of 2002,
Frans Kaashoek, Josh Cates, and Emil Sit created a new, experimental course
(6.097)..._

That seems pretty shocking, unless they meant in name only. What was the next
closest thing?

------
aidenn0
"Students doubted the relevance of an obsolete 30-year-old operating system
written in an obsolete programming language"

And an operating system not used in the industry but just used for teaching is
going to be more credibly relevant?

------
Luyt
I saw this fragment in the source code:

    
    
        case T_IRQ0:
            // Bochs generates spurious IDE1 interrupts. 
            break;
    

Evidence that they run their educational OS in a virtual machine.

------
jrockway
I'm looking forward to version 11, so I can ask a question like "can you run
X11R6 on X6R11?".

